# Alabama Wins Another Recruiting National Title



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

Jeremy Crabtree
Rivals.com Football Recruiting

When it was crunch time, Alabama coach Nick Saban pulled out the Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer and pounded his way to his second consecutive Rivals.com recruiting national championship. 



Nick Saban has now claimed two recruiting national titles in three years at Alabama. 
The Crimson Tide were crowned the nation's best again after finishing with a remarkable run in Saban's third recruiting class in Tuscaloosa. The Tide closed with running back Eddie Lacy, offensive lineman Brandon Moore, linebacker Tana Patrick and wide receivers Kenny Bell and Kendall Kelly on Wednesday. 

Alabama secured the title when five-star running back Trent Richardson signed his letter of intent with the Crimson Tide late Wednesday afternoon. 

The Tide finished just ahead of LSU, USC, Ohio State and Texas. The rest of the top 10 consisted of Florida State at No. 6, Michigan at No. 7, North Carolina at No. 8, Georgia at No. 9 and Florida at No. 10. 

There are several uncommitted players who could cause some shifts in the top 10, but nobody has enough left on the board to knock the Tide from the top. 

Though the late flurry was enough to push Alabama to the No. 1 spot, it was the Tide's early commitments that laid the foundation. 

When he committed Nov. 11, 2007, nobody imagined how important D.J. Fluker would be. Nobody knew Fluker was going to eventually rank as the No. 1 offensive tackle and the No. 3 player overall in the nation. 

"I love the school and everything they bring to the table," Fluker said shortly after committing. "It's a great situation for me from a player standpoint because I love the way the coaches teach and communicate with their players. I know they can help me become a better player and they are building something special. I feel very comfortable around the coaching staff and players." 

April and May were good months for the Tide. That's when commitments came in from three-star lineman Kellen Williams, Darius McKeller and Chance Warmack. Alabama also added four-star quarterback AJ McCarron, who had strong showings at the U.S. Army All-American Bowl and the EA Sports Elite 11. 


THE TOP 10
The top 10 recruiting classes in the nation: 
1. Alabama 
2. LSU 
3. USC 
4. Ohio State 
5. Texas 
6. Florida State 
7. Michigan 
8. North Carolina 
9. Georgia 
10. Florida 
COMPLETE TEAM RANKINGS "Last year, when they pulled in the nation's No. 1, class it made a huge impression on me," McCarron said when he committed. "All the top players in the state wanted to play for Alabama, and that made me and the other top juniors take notice. Coach Saban does a great job recruiting." 
The hot streak continued in June and July when the Tide received commitments from seven players, including four-star prospects Rod Woodson, William Ming and Quinton Dial. 

During the season, the Tide added commitments from five-star linebacker Nico Johnson, four-star receiver Michael Bowman, four-star defensive tackle Darrington Sentimore, four-star offensive lineman James Carpenter and three-star defensive tackle Chris Bonds. Then, after their appearance in the SEC Championship Game, three-star linebacker Jonathan Atchison and four-star receiver Kevin Norwood jumped aboard. 

Those recruits helped set the table for the Tide to make their run in the days leading up to National Signing Day. 

The Tide were able to sign three-star linebacker Petey Smith and four-star defensive end Ed Stinson out of Florida, and the floodgates opened Wednesday when Alabama reeled in Lacy, Moore, Patrick, Bell and Kelly. 

Disappointing no more 
OK, we were wrong. 

After being tabbed as one of the disappointing teams by Rivals.com just a week ago after hovering in the 40s in the national rankings, Ole Miss closed as strong as any school in the nation. The Rebels received 10 commitments in the past four days and finished No. 17 in the nation. 

The late commitments included four-star quarterback Raymond Cotton, four-star wide receiver Patrick Patterson and five-star offensive lineman Bobby Massie. 

"I wanted to play for a coach that could help me become the best in the nation," Cotton said Wednesday after picking the Rebels. "I'm going to come in and work hard to be prepared so when my number is called, I'll be ready. I believe the SEC Championship Game and a berth in a BCS bowl game will become an annual event, and I am really excited and honored to be a part of that." 

Big movers on NSD 
• It has been said many times that nobody closes like Florida State coach Bobby Bowden, and he again proved he's one of the best in the nation when it's crunch time. The Seminoles skyrocketed up the charts to the No. 6 spot with late commitments from Dan Hicks, Aubrey Phillips, Greg Reid and Will Secord. 

• UCLA has been one of the top 25 teams for a while now and the Bruins moved up the charts with a nice NSD effort that saw them land surprises signings from Rivals100 offensive lineman Xavier Su'a Filo and four-star athlete Damien Thigpen. 

• Auburn and Tennessee also made significant moves up the charts in the final days. The Vols moved up to No. 23 and Auburn – based on a few NSD shockers, such as signing wide receiver DeAngelo Benton, a longtime LSU commitment – jumped all the way to No. 18.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats Bammers.  As much as I hate to say it, College Football isn't the same without y'all in the mix.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Jeremy Crabtree
> Rivals.com Football Recruiting
> 
> When it was crunch time, Alabama coach Nick Saban pulled out the Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer and pounded his way to his second consecutive Rivals.com recruiting national championship.
> ...


   Lets all go to the Wal_Mart in Tuscalooser & get us another Natl Chumpionshup t-shirtwe can claim another titleP.S not that they did'nt have a good class but rivals is run by a bammer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Lets all go to the Wal_Mart in Tuscalooser & get us another Natl Chumpionshup t-shirtwe can claim another title


 

Patience, that will come soon enough.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Patience, that will come soon enough.


what the t-shirt or the claimed championship


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> what the t-shirt or the claimed championship


 
Both, it's a package deal.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2009)

Please tell me what championship Bama has "claimed".  All of our championships are recognized by the NCAA.  Sorry you barners can only toot about 1957.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Please tell me what championship Bama has "claimed".  All of our championships are recognized by the NCAA.  Sorry you barners can only toot about 1957.



WhateverI would pull for AU if they lost every week ,There is the difference.One day I will debate the Natl Champs but not today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like somebody is still sore over Big Ears leaving their team.


----------



## chadair (Feb 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Congrats Bammers.  As much as I hate to say it, College Football isn't the same without y'all in the mix.



Brownnoser


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> Brownnoser


 
He's just hoping they take it easy on him next season when they only win 5 games...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sounds like somebody is still sore over Big Ears leaving their team.



No!! I am not sore about him leaving! For 4- 5weeks we did very well crooting ,it was obvious that he was not into that part of the job anymore. The new guys did very well in a short time,but as far as field coaching we will have to wait & see ,but again as much as it hurt it was time for Tubs to leave


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> but again as much as it hurt it was time for Tubs to leave


 

Yeah, if you boys replaced him with somebody that is "As" good.. Not some guy that has YET to prove himself except as a loser..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, if you boys replaced him with somebody that is "As" good.. Not some guy that has YET to prove himself except as a loser..



Read the whole post I said as much


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> Brownnoser


Nah... I've always had respect for Bama, and thought the Bama fans would enjoy the article.  Our most hated rival is those scum sucking low-life pieces of crap from Gainesville.  You'll NEVER see me post anything positive about Florida.  I had lots of friends go to Bama and have always been treated well down there, and have always had good experiences up in Knoxville when they came to town.



Browning Slayer said:


> He's just hoping they take it easy on him next season when they only win 5 games...


I'm really not sure why I quoted this and felt the need to reply.  Soooooo, nevermind.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> WhateverI would pull for AU if they lost every week ,There is the difference.One day I will debate the Natl Champs but not today



when you debate the Natl Champs please have the facts as they exist and not your Barn facts. As we all know you guys claim a Natl title for the undefeated season you all had and never played in a national title game. However, that did not stop you guys from having a parade and ordering rings which I think came from Walmart. So grab your Cheezits and be happy that you got what you got today.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Feb 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> As we all know you guys claim a Natl title for the undefeated season you all had and never played in a national title game.



can't blame them one bit for that. _ANY_ team from the SEC in their position that year would have done the same.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> WhateverI would pull for AU if they lost every week ,There is the difference.One day I will debate the Natl Champs but not today


Whatever, you're the one that brought it up in the fist place.  But dang, the last time the barners won a NC was the year I was born (1957).  That was a long, long time ago.  Most AU fans have never experienced a NC.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2009)

letsgohuntin said:


> can't blame them one bit for that. _ANY_ team from the SEC in their position that year would have done the same.



I disagree, Any other SEC team would have probably gotten the nod to play in the Championship game. But then again Auburn will be, well, Auburn.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2009)

BTW, looks like we are going to be stacked on OL and DL


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2009)

I am certainly happy with what we got today. The only one that we missed that I thought was ours is Massie.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Feb 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I disagree, Any other SEC team would have probably gotten the nod to play in the Championship game. But then again Auburn will be, well, Auburn.



why do you think any other team would have gotten the nod ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2009)

Because it is a known fact that the Barn gets no respect and no matter what there record, no one takes them seriously.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Feb 4, 2009)

ohhh ok ... I must have missed that _known fact_ lol


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Whatever, you're the one that brought it up in the fist place.  But dang, the last time the barners won a NC was the year I was born (1957).  That was a long, long time ago.  Most AU fans have never experienced a NC.



So you graduated from Bammer in 79??


----------



## Crimson (Feb 4, 2009)

David Mills said:


> BTW, looks like we are going to be stacked on OL and DL



You ain't kidding man.  Wow!!!!!!  We are going to play smash mouth again next year, which is fine by me.  He is getting some big, big guys.  

Somebody else is going to have to step up at reciever to help out Julio.  Maze and Hanks ain't it.  I would like to see BJ Scott get the ball more but they say he is having trouble getting used to playing reciever and he is going to defense.  

I hope Bowman qualifies.  I think this kid could make an impact asap.  You never know, Prothro was a 3 star and look at how good he was.  

It is nice to be relative again.

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> when you debate the Natl Champs please have the facts as they exist and not your Barn facts. As we all know you guys claim a Natl title for the undefeated season you all had and never played in a national title game. However, that did not stop you guys from having a parade and ordering rings which I think came from Walmart. So grab your Cheezits and be happy that you got what you got today.


I think the parade that went on was for an undeafeated season , the rings were stupid if you ask me but you did'nt you just assumedThats typical!I dont have a ring for 2004 nor do I claim it either!
All I claim is 57 ...& I was not alive then   . . All & all I think Chiz did a good to great job recruting for the short time he was here >Top 25 by most account .I bet Utah wasnt in the top25 again this year


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2009)

Utah probably finished around 50, which does suprise me after finishing #2 in the nation last year. I did hear that this is the best recruiting ranking that they have ever had. They had a great team last year. I am sure that you saw alot of great teams playing in the Bowl games. You sure did not travel to watch yours.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Utah probably finished around 50, which does suprise me after finishing #2 in the nation last year. I did hear that this is the best recruiting ranking that they have ever had. They had a great team last year. I am sure that you saw alot of great teams playing in the Bowl games. You sure did not travel to watch yours.


Glad you got to play in a real bowl game for the first time in what 6-7 years to bad you laid an egg


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2009)

The egg was laid on the scoreboard in Bryant Denny this year. 36-egg(0)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2009)

give it up barner.... ya'll suck !


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> give it up barner.... ya'll suck !



Matter of opinion ,Bammer Band wagon when Satan leaves everyone will climb into there trailer & disappear


----------



## kevina (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> No!! I am not sore about him leaving! For 4- 5weeks we did very well crooting ,it was obvious that he was not into that part of the job anymore. The new guys did very well in a short time,but as far as field coaching we will have to wait & see ,but again as much as it hurt it was time for Tubs to leave



Chill out barner, Aweburn gets who BAMA does not want

Pass the Cheezits and enjoy


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Chill out barner, Aweburn gets who BAMA does not want
> 
> Pass the Cheezits and enjoy



I pretty sure we dont butt heads on to many recruits.Not like the DYE era. Chiz did pretty good imagine with a year under his belt. I just hope he can coach the field


----------



## kevina (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I pretty sure we dont butt heads on to many recruits.Not like the DYE era. Chiz did pretty good imagine with a year under his belt. I just hope he can coach the field



In a year and another SABAN beat down, YELLAWOOD might be sneaking around asking you to coach


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> In a year and another SABAN beat down, YELLAWOOD might be sneaking around asking you to coach


I'll stick to selling tractors...but for one year I would take Satans check


----------



## rolltide730 (Feb 4, 2009)

roll tide!


----------



## kevina (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I'll stick to selling tractors...but for one year I would take Satans check



Did you sell this one to TUBBS?




You cannot hold SABANS jock strap!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Did you sell this one to TUBBS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nor would I want to(although my 3 y/old nephew could probably fit in it) & I sell Caterpillars not NH


----------



## kevina (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Nor would I want to(although my 3 y/old nephew could probably fit in it) & I sell Caterpillars not NH



Sorry! Some say nothing runs like a deer, but this fella says nothing runs like a cow


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Sorry! Some say nothing runs like a deer, but this fella says nothing runs like a cow



Thats sick Good luck Bammers great class , hope you do well except against AU....... good nite


----------



## kevina (Feb 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Thats sick Good luck Bammers great class , hope you do well except against AU....... good nite



Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2009)

Crimson said:


> .
> 
> Somebody else is going to have to step up at reciever to help out Julio.  Maze and Hanks ain't it.  I would like to see BJ Scott get the ball more but they say he is having trouble getting used to playing reciever and he is going to defense.


Kendell Kelly is supposed to be a good receiver: 6'4", 210lbs, 4.45 40 (4 stars), also Kenny Bell (4 stars)& Kevin Norwood (4 stars)


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 5, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> WhateverI would pull for AU if they lost every week



Well, next year you should get your chance to prove your statement above.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I think the parade that went on was for an undeafeated season , the rings were stupid if you ask me but you did'nt you just assumedThats typical!I dont have a ring for 2004 nor do I claim it either!
> All I claim is 57 ...& I was not alive then   . . All & all I think Chiz did a good to great job recruting for the short time he was here >Top 25 by most account .I bet Utah wasnt in the top25 again this year



To bad your boys were not in a BCS bowl to see how you all would have faired against the UTES.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> Sorry! Some say nothing runs like a deer, but this fella says nothing runs like a cow


I removed that image.  It didn't conform to our g-rating.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess it all depends on who you ask as far as recruiting championships. It really doesn't matter anyway because in the end a team with be judged on it's win-loss record for the season. Coaches don't get fired over their recruiting prowness but what can be done on game day. That being said, congrats to all SEC teams on dominating the national recruiting scene and holding onto our local talent.

Scout.com - Ohio State #1 
Rivals.com - Alabama #1
ESPN.com - LSU #1
Sporting News - LSU#1
Tom Lemming - LSU #1


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I guess it all depends on who you ask as far as recruiting championships. It really doesn't matter anyway because in the end a team with be judged on it's win-loss record for the season. Coaches don't get fired over their recruiting prowness but what can be done on game day. That being said, congrats to all SEC teams on dominating the national recruiting scene and holding onto our local talent.
> 
> Scout.com - Ohio State #1
> Rivals.com - Alabama #1
> ...


Good point.

LSU has an advantage that other schools don't.  (That's not a knock)  Of course, Bama has to compete with Auburn, Florida has Miami and F$U, you've got MSU and Ole Miss, etc...  How many kids grow up in Louisiana dreaming of playing at Tulane?  Louisiana is probably the second most talent rich state next to Florida.

Let's see what Miles can do with that talent.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> Louisiana is probably the second most talent rich state next to Florida.



Topcat I must disagree with this statement. I do not know if you were just talking about the southeast or nationwide, but the state of georgia is a close second to the talent that comes out of Florida IMO. Louisiana IMO would not even be in the top 3.


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> Topcat I must disagree with this statement. I do not know if you were just talking about the southeast or nationwide, but the state of georgia is a close second to the talent that comes out of Florida IMO. Louisiana IMO would not even be in the top 3.


I was talking about the southeast, but you're right.  Texas and Georgia would come before Louisiana.  Nationwide.  Bar none


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess Alabama gets the Best Class Trophy!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I guess Alabama gets the Best Class Trophy!



Yep with 17 years of dust on that last National Championship trophy they feel the need to claim something cause they sure didn't get a SEC nor a BCS trophy this year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2009)

All Part of "The Process". Come on, You LSU guys should Know about the Saban Process.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 6, 2009)

fairhope said:


> All Part of "The Process". Come on, You LSU guys should Know about the Saban Process.



Yep, the Saban Process: 4 years and then move on to the next gig.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 6, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yep, the Saban Process: 4 years and then move on to the next gig.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2009)

was he at Miami for 4 years? If he leaves, then he leaves. Hopefully he leaves our program in similar shape to what he left LSU so that we can get a average coach and win a National Championship with the Saban recruits.


----------



## Crimson (Feb 6, 2009)

fairhope said:


> was he at Miami for 4 years? If he leaves, then he leaves. Hopefully he leaves our program in similar shape to what he left LSU so that we can get a average coach and win a National Championship with the Saban recruits.



I'm with you 100%.  I don't know 1 Bama fans that expects Saban to stay for 10 years.  What people, other than Bama fans, don't understand, is that it was the NCAA probation that hurt us.  We couldn't get the players to compete.  With that we couldn't get a good coach that wanted to come here.  After Saban leaves we will be able to reload.  Watch and see


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I think Saban enjoys and likes what he is doing at Bama and the way Bama is responding to him. I think he stays alot longer than some people think he will. I don't think that he will try the NFL again and any other job in college would be a step backwards.


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Call me crazy, but I think Saban enjoys and likes what he is doing at Bama and the way Bama is responding to him. I think he stays alot longer than some people think he will. I don't think that he will try the NFL again and any other job in college would be a step backwards.



I am kevina, and I approve your message.

RTR


----------



## jdgator (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is another national championship awards for you: most delusional.

I don't think I have ever heard an Alabama fan say "we don't have an experienced team this year" or "this is gonna be a rebuilding year." Its always something like "this is the year we win the national championship."


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

jdgator said:


> Here is another national championship awards for you: most delusional.
> 
> I don't think I have ever heard an Alabama fan say "we don't have an experienced team this year" or "this is gonna be a rebuilding year." Its always something like "this is the year we win the national championship."



You need to go back and check past post on here then. Most BAMA posters on here predicted a 8-4 or 9-3 tops record last year. You need to hear everything and not just what you want to hear.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 6, 2009)

I did find a thread from last year where many bama fans (you not  included), seriously expected to go undefeated. Its the crimson koolaid.

---------

More important point, who is the babe in your avatar? She is pretty easy on the eye.


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

jdgator said:


> I did find a thread from last year where many bama fans (you not  included), seriously expected to go undefeated. Its the crimson koolaid.
> 
> ---------
> 
> More important point, who is the babe in your avatar? She is pretty easy on the eye.



she was even easier on the eyes before the mods made me crop it


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 6, 2009)

That's Nick Saban's personal assistant. Part of his compensation package. One of the few on campus that has all of her teeth.


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> That's Nick Saban's personal assistant. Part of his compensation package. One of the few on campus that has all of her teeth.



You would not like her since she does not smell like a corndog


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2009)

kevina said:


> You would not like her since she does not smell like a corndog


----------



## proside (Feb 6, 2009)

kevina said:


> You would not like her since she does not smell like a corndog


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

Must have hit a nerve with my last post. But hey let's stay on topic. As you can see from the image below it's a toss up on the recruiting title. But like I said before, it's all about where you finish the season ranked in the polls which really determines the success or failure of a team.

Source: USA Today


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yep with 17 years of dust on that last National Championship trophy



I see you posting this same line everywhere, is your vocabulary that limited?

You must be a "johnny come lately", I don't recall seeing your name until the last few days.  Point being is that we (Bama) exceeded all expectations this last year; most of us were predicting an 8-4 or 9-3 season since we are still rebuilding.  But, based on all of the negative attention, it looks like we are being noticed.  Face it, this is only the second full season Saban has had to recruit and he has done beyond outstanding.  It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2009)

jdgator said:


> I did find a thread from last year where many bama fans (you not  included), seriously expected to go undefeated. Its the crimson koolaid.



MANY???????????????????????????  If it was "many", give me 5 names.  The way I recall it, maybe one or two and they were quickly corrected by the "many".


----------



## kevina (Feb 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Must have hit a nerve with my last post. But hey let's stay on topic. As you can see from the image below it's a toss up on the recruiting title. But like I said before, it's all about where you finish the season ranked in the polls which really determines the success or failure of a team.
> 
> Source: USA Today



Hey, signing day is fun and we all want all the blue chippers, but what is important is how each team brings these guys along and how the players adjust to the college game.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Hey, signing day is fun and we all want all the blue chippers, but what is important is how each team brings these guys along and how the players adjust to the college game.



I agree with that. I really enjoy the SEC as a whole dominating the college football scene and then watching all the other conferences whine and moan about how great they are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I agree with that. I really enjoy the SEC as a whole dominating the college football scene and then watching all the other conferences whine and moan about how great they are.


 

Well, after watching the USC and UCLA Cheerleaders on games, if I were a top ranked player, there is no question where I'd be going to school...


----------



## Crimson (Feb 7, 2009)

David Mills said:


> MANY???????????????????????????  If it was "many", give me 5 names.  The way I recall it, maybe one or two and they were quickly corrected by the "many".



I would like to bury this guy with his flaming threads, but I would get in trouble from the mod's.  Well maybe not because he is a gator fan and not a doggie fan.  You have to be real careful when you argue with doggie fans.  Blackout?????

Anyway, many?????  I'll take 2 names that said we would go undefeated.


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, after watching the USC and UCLA Cheerleaders on games, if I were a top ranked player, there is no question where I'd be going to school...


At USC they can wear a sweater and still be hotter than all the rest. That is talent.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 9, 2009)

riprap said:


> At USC they can wear a sweater and still be hotter than all the rest. That is talent.



Ain't that the truth!  There's just something about them sweaters!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

Speaking of Bama, Forrest Gump was on the tv last night. I think he summed up Bama with one line:

"After playing football for 4 years, I got me a college degree."


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Speaking of Bama, Forrest Gump was on the tv last night. I think he summed up Bama with one line:
> 
> "After playing football for 4 years, I got me a college degree."


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Speaking of Bama, Forrest Gump was on the tv last night. I think he summed up Bama with one line:
> 
> "After playing football for 4 years, I got me a college degree."




I like when he said "Life is like a box of corndogs, you never know what you are going to get".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


>


 
What are you laughing at ~~~


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I like when he said "Life is like a box of corndogs, you never know what you are going to get".



Corndogs again? Is that the best you can do? Well, I guess after the Sugar Bowl fiasco yall don't really have much else to say..


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Speaking of Bama, Forrest Gump was on the tv last night. I think he summed up Bama with one line:
> 
> "After playing football for 4 years, I got me a college degree."



Don't find any humor in that. What I do find humor in is that he went on "in the movie" to make millions selling cajuns overpriced shrimp. You probably bought some of those shrimp Corneaux.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Corndogs again? Is that the best you can do? Well, I guess after the Sugar Bowl fiasco yall don't really have much else to say..



Corneaux, you are always bringing up the "Sugar Bowl Fiasco". What about the fiasco you guys had against Troy. They had you guys beat and although you all did pull it out, there were only a few fans in the stands to see it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What are you laughing at ~~~



Your avatar of course.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Your avatar of course.


 
I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Your avatar of course.


 

She's a beauty ain't she....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> She's a beauty ain't she....


 

It would be a better fit if it was Orange and had UT on the side of it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> It would be a better fit if it was Orange and had UT on the side of it..


 

Orange would be one of the colors, but UT wouldn't be on the side...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Orange would be one of the colors, but UT wouldn't be on the side...


 


You're right... It would be a better fit INSIDE!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> She's a beauty ain't she....



A true classic.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Corneaux, you are always bringing up the "Sugar Bowl Fiasco". What about the fiasco you guys had against Troy. They had you guys beat and although you all did pull it out, there were only a few fans in the stands to see it.



Yep, Troy had my Tigers down but not out as they came back to win that game. As for the number of fans in the stands, LSU probably had about as many as Bama had when the University of Louisiana- Monroe walked out of Bryant-Denny's with a win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> But keep on


 
Yeah... I really don't think you want to go down that road... 


You just never learn, do ya...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> She's a beauty ain't she....



And we could fill it up with cut-off jeans and Schlitz cans to make some people feel right at home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> If I was not such a good guy, I dont think you would be happy with your avatar!
> 
> But keep on


 

It gets better, same channel, stay tuned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yep, Troy had my Tigers down but not out as they came back to win that game. As for the number of fans in the stands, LSU probably had about as many as Bama had when the University of Louisiana- Monroe walked out of Bryant-Denny's with a win.


 

Still living in the past vicariously through another school I see..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> What road?
> 
> Only road that I know about, goes through Gainsville
> 
> ...


 

I believe "have" is the operative word here. This is new season.




GO DAWGS


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I believe "have" is the operative word here. This is new season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen it all now


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I believe "have" is the operative word here. This is new season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha smokin' scoot?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I have seen it all now


 

It's called multi-tasking....

If a man's gotta have a second team to pull for I can think of no better team than UGA. 

Surely you didn't think I would pic Cowburn did you...


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It's called multi-tasking....
> 
> If a man's gotta have a second team to pull for I can think of no better team than UGA.
> 
> Surely you didn't think I would pic Cowburn did you...



No not Aweburn, but you could pull for UF to keep it  around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> No not Aweburn, but you could pull for UF to keep it  around here.


 

It got pretty cold here this winter, but I don't think it will ever get that cold.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> No not Aweburn, but you could pull for UF to keep it  around here.



Do you really think this place has been lacking in  lately?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you really think this place has been lacking in  lately?


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

Of course we kept it  during the season.
Then we kept it  up about signing day.
Do you think the RED scandle can hold us over till the spring game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Of course we kept it  during the season.
> Then we kept it  up about signing day.
> Do you think the RED scandle can hold us over till the spring game


 

Is that a new kind of candle that you burn while doing your yoga chants or did you mean scandel..?? 


hmmmmmm,,,,,,hominy, hominy, hominy,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm yellow corn....


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is that a new kind of candle that you burn while doing your yoga chants or did you mean scandel..??
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm,,,,,,hominy, hominy, hominy,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm yellow corn....



If you have ever seen me you would know I am not into yoga, now yogart is a different story


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> If you have ever seen me you would know I am not into yoga, now yogart is a different story


 
Yogurt............ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Where is that throw up smiley....


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Of course we kept it  during the season.
> Then we kept it  up about signing day.
> Do you think the RED scandle can hold us over till the spring game



I don't know.  That's two months out for us Dawgs.  I don't think it's got those kind of legs to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know. That's two months out for us Dawgs. I don't think it's got those kind of legs to it.


 

I feel the need,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the need for wings,,,,,,,,,,,,,WILD WINGS!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is that a new kind of candle that you burn while doing your yoga chants or did you mean scandel..??
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm,,,,,,hominy, hominy, hominy,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm yellow corn....


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

scandle...nope 
scandel...nope 
scandal...yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> scandle...nope
> scandel...nope
> scandal...yep


 

You sure are slow with the Dictionary.com and copy and pasting.


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You sure are slow with the Dictionary.com and copy and pasting.



I bet you can spell JPW also


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I bet you can spell JPW also


 
Nope, I can spell McElroy..


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I bet you can spell JPW also



JPW? Would that be former Bama QB Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson with a 1-3 record against LSU? Last I heard he was working at the Sonic in Boaz...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> JPW? Would that be former Bama QB Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson with a 1-3 record against LSU? Last I heard he was working at the Sonic in Boaz...


 

I like Sonic, they have awesome breakfast sammiches..


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> JPW? Would that be former Bama QB Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson with a 1-3 record against LSU? Last I heard he was working at the Sonic in Boaz...


Good stuff...

But honestly Como, did you have to look up Perilew?


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

It'd probably take just as long to look up his police record.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

topcat said:


> Good stuff...
> 
> But honestly Como, did you have to look up Perilew?



Naw, but I have to type it till it looks right. took me several tries: 2 Rs, 2 Ls, oux  perrilloux


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

How's he doing at that AL J.C.?  I'm serious.  Kid had tons of talent.  I was looking for him to resurface.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

topcat said:


> How's he doing at that AL J.C.? I'm serious. Kid had tons of talent. I was looking for him to resurface.


 

I heard that he, Vick and Jamal Anderson are going to be hooking up to start a team.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I heard that he, Vick and Jamal Anderson are going to be hooking up to start a team.



No need to start a new one, dem boys sound like Gator material


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jacksonville State QB Ryan Perrilloux to bypass draft 
January 14, 2009 

JACKSONVILLE, Ala. (AP) -- Ryan Perrilloux says he's returning to Jacksonville State for his senior year. 

The Gamecocks' quarterback who transferred from LSU said he wants to win a championship. 

Perrilloux said Tuesday he was told by the NFL Advisory Board that he would not likely be drafted in the first three rounds. 

He called the assessment "more than fair." 

In his first year as a starter, Perriloux led Jacksonville State to an 8-3 record and a 2nd place finish in the Ohio Valley Conference.


----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post RH.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what Perrilloux does in his second year at Jacksonville State. He does have plenty of talent and I hope the fresh start pays off for him.


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like Sonic, they have awesome breakfast sammiches..



When I go there I get the LSU Special. A corndog with extra cheese


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> When I go there I get the LSU Special. A corndog with extra cheese



I bet you even get dressed up and brush your tooth to go out to your favorite "fancy" eatin' place.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> JPW? Would that be former Bama QB Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson with a 1-3 record against LSU? Last I heard he was working at the Sonic in Boaz...



Corneaux, since you are one of those people that like living in the past and always try to make LSU look better by trashing Bama can you tell me what 44-23-5 signifies. Let me help you, that is the series record between Alabama and LSU. I will give you the fact that LSU is 3-1 in the last 4 years and that is only because Saban put you all back on the map. 44-23-5, Bama Owns you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I feel the need,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the need for wings,,,,,,,,,,,,,WILD WINGS!!!!



Just tell me when.  We've got a lot to talk about.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Corneaux, since you are one of those people that like living in the past and always try to make LSU look better by trashing Bama can you tell me what 44-23-5 signifies. Let me help you, that is the series record between Alabama and LSU. I will give you the fact that LSU is 3-1 in the last 4 years and that is only because Saban put you all back on the map. 44-23-5, Bama Owns you.



Your boy brought up Sara Jessica Parker Wilson. I just reiterated (go slow it's a big word) that his record against LSU is not that great: 1 out of 4. And I don't live in the past my friend. That would be you quoting your all time record. Big deal, that doesn't matter to me. What matters is that each year we get a new season to prove who is best in the conference and possibly the nation. Facts are facts in that LSU and Florida have dominated the SEC and nation of late with 4 out of the last 6 National Championships. Yes, Nick Saban did bring back LSU football and we are glad that he did. He will do the same for Bama as well. LSU has the better record against Bama recently but you guys won a close well played game in OT this year. I look forward to LSU coming to Bryant-Denny's and playing another hard game against a respected opponent. But while I may poke and prod at Bama and other teams on here, all-in-all I love the SEC as a whole. Les Miles may not be all that glamorous but he gets the job done with a better winning record than most other coaches. What you Bama boys can't seem to figure out is that you make it so easy to pick on with all your bravado and smack talk. Your team has been miserable for the last 10-15 years, you have one good year going 12-0 in the regular season, lose the SEC to Florida, get embarrassed by Utah, and now you think you are back on top of the world and everybody owes you recognition. Winning the west is nothing, like 2nd place in a beauty contest. Win the SEC and maybe more and I am sure that me and others will give your team more respect. Until then, sit down and pass me the corndogs.


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Your boy brought up Sara Jessica Parker Wilson. I just reiterated (go slow it's a big word) that his record against LSU is not that great: 1 out of 4. And I don't live in the past my friend. That would be you quoting your all time record. Big deal, that doesn't matter to me. What matters is that each year we get a new season to prove who is best in the conference and possibly the nation. Facts are facts in that LSU and Florida have dominated the SEC and nation of late with 4 out of the last 6 National Championships. Yes, Nick Saban did bring back LSU football and we are glad that he did. He will do the same for Bama as well. LSU has the better record against Bama recently but you guys won a close well played game in OT this year. I look forward to LSU coming to Bryant-Denny's and playing another hard game against a respected opponent. But while I may poke and prod at Bama and other teams on here, all-in-all I love the SEC as a whole. Les Miles may not be all that glamorous but he gets the job done with a better winning record than most other coaches. What you Bama boys can't seem to figure out is that you make it so easy to pick on with all your bravado and smack talk. Your team has been miserable for the last 10-15 years, you have one good year going 12-0 in the regular season, lose the SEC to Florida, get embarrassed by Utah, and now you think you are back on top of the world and everybody owes you recognition. Winning the west is nothing, like 2nd place in a beauty contest. Win the SEC and maybe more and I am sure that me and others will give your team more respect. Until then, sit down and pass me the corndogs.



BAMA fans think they are back

"What matters is that each year we get a new season to prove who is best" 

You are correct in your statement above and since we won last year I do not understand why you are trying to talk smack about BAMA.  Until you all beat BAMA you have nothing to smack about. Better luck this coming year.

I will accept any smack from the Gators and UTES on here since they did beat us, so if you want to talk trash you may want to trade in your mustard and ketchup stained LSU shirts for either a Gator or UTES shirt.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> She's a beauty ain't she....



I've seen better...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just tell me when. We've got a lot to talk about.


 

How about lunch this Saturday? But by then the tsunami will have washed all of the garbage away.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> How about lunch this Saturday? But by then the tsunami will have washed all of the garbage away.....



Let me get back with you.  You gonna be down this way then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Let me get back with you. You gonna be down this way then?


 

I can be..........................depends on how nasty the weather is this weekend.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I can be..........................depends on how nasty the weather is this weekend.



I hear ya.  I'll let you know by Thursday.  You think we should put the word out over there in that other place?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya. I'll let you know by Thursday. You think we should put the word out over there in that other place?


 

I don't think anyone over there lives down that way.

Let's decide on Thursday.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't think anyone over there lives down that way.
> 
> Let's decide on Thursday.



Cool.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't think anyone over there lives down that way.
> 
> Let's decide on Thursday.





South GA Dawg said:


> Cool.



What we doing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> What we doing?


 

Wings,,,,,,,,,,,,Wild Wings


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> What we doing?



Join us Sleeze.  Get the xtremist to come too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Join us Sleeze. Get the xtremist to come too.


 

If the service is like it was last time, I promise, you won't be disappointed..


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

topcat said:


> Jeremy Crabtree
> Rivals.com Football Recruiting
> 
> When it was crunch time, Alabama coach Nick Saban pulled out the Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer and pounded his way to his second consecutive Rivals.com recruiting national championship.
> ...



Where They Got Them

As usual, the Crimson Tide made a living dominating the Yellowhammer state. Alabama is one of the toughest states for outsiders to pull players and 2009 was no exception. All five AC100 players from the state signed with the Tide on NSD. Ten of the 27 signees hail from within the state. 

The neighbors in all directions, however, have always been kind to Bama. Five players in this class played high school ball in Georgia with another three each from Mississippi and Florida. 

Then there is Louisiana. Saban has landed at least one player from the Pelican State in each of his first three classes at Alabama. This season he snagged three, including one of the state's top players in running back Eddie Lacy. Any chance Saban gets to twist the knife a little deeper in the LSU faithful, he will do it. 

Last season — with the nation's top class — Saban got players from 10 different states including not the normally recruited Michigan and West Virginia. All told, this season he dipped into eight states to pull talent, including another rarity in Ohio.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If the service is like it was last time, I promise, you won't be disappointed..



Man I'm glad you reminded me of that.  Now I'm looking forward to it even more.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where They Got Them
> 
> As usual, the Crimson Tide made a living dominating the Yellowhammer state. Alabama is one of the toughest states for outsiders to pull players and 2009 was no exception. All five AC100 players from the state signed with the Tide on NSD. Ten of the 27 signees hail from within the state.
> 
> ...



That is good news, I think what we will see in the future is that he will continue to dominate the state of Alabama and will make it a priority to unlock TN, which Lancey T says is on lockdown, and get the best out it has to offer. I think we will continue to get a few recruits out of Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida. Recruiting is great but reloading is where I would like to see us get.


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

fairhope said:


> That is good news, I think what we will see in the future is that he will continue to dominate the state of Alabama and will make it a priority to unlock TN, which Lancey T says is on lockdown, and get the best out it has to offer. I think we will continue to get a few recruits out of Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida. Recruiting is great but reloading is where I would like to see us get.



Good post, but don't forget about Georgia. We got 5 out of there this year to fill needs, and with us playing our opener in the Dome again this year can't hurt the cause.

RTR!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Good post, but don't forget about Georgia. We got 5 out of there this year to fill needs, and with us playing our opener in the Dome again this year can't hurt the cause.
> 
> RTR!



Your absolutely right. As long as we can go in and take care of business like we did 2 out of the 3 games we played in GA last year, we will continue to pull some talent out of there. Heck, I think CMR came to the Bama opener last year. Was he trying to get on the Bama Staff?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 12, 2009)

Fish1: Hey y'all look at that hook over there with that worm on it. 

Fish2: Looks kind of stale and small for a worm. Not very appetizing.

Fish3: Yep, maybe we should just go to the other side of the pond.

Fish1: Okay, I need to go feed my pet monkey anyways.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where They Got Them
> 
> As usual, the Crimson Tide made a living dominating the Yellowhammer state. Alabama is one of the toughest states for outsiders to pull players and 2009 was no exception. All five AC100 players from the state signed with the Tide on NSD. Ten of the 27 signees hail from within the state.
> 
> ...



You really hit on something there.  The 10 or so years before Saban, out of state recruiting was horrible.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Mills said:


> You really hit on something there. The 10 or so years before Saban, out of state recruiting was horrible.


 

So was out of state Friendships...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Your absolutely right. As long as we can go in and take care of business like we did 2 out of the 3 games we played in GA last year, we will continue to pull some talent out of there. Heck, I think CMR came to the Bama opener last year. Was he trying to get on the Bama Staff?



Probably the best football game he saw all year besides the Blackout game.



David Mills said:


> You really hit on something there.  The 10 or so years before Saban, out of state recruiting was horrible.



Saban's recruiting has no boundaries. Many of these young athletes see what is happening in T-Town and want to be a part of it.

RTR!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Saban's recruiting has no boundaries. Many of these young athletes see what is happening in T-Town and want to be a part of it.
> 
> RTR!!


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


>



I am looking at your new avatar. You need to slow that thing down.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 13, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fish1: Hey y'all look at that hook over there with that worm on it.
> 
> Fish2: Looks kind of stale and small for a worm. Not very appetizing.
> 
> ...



Corneax, Would you please leave your work at the workplace. This role playing should stay at the county fair, state fair or circus whichever you are a part of.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am looking at your new avatar. You need to slow that thing down.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


>



Looks like he is trying to catch up to the sub sammiches in the front basket, but just can't gain any ground.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Looks like he is trying to catch up to the sub sammiches in the front basket, but just can't gain any ground.



He told me that he's driving it to Wild Wings tomorrow.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He told me that he's driving it to Wild Wings tomorrow.



If that is the case, he should get one of those big parking spots up front. 

I have felt like I needed one when it was time to leave wild wings before.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

This will get your blood pumpin'........ROLL TIDE ROLL...
/B.


When Alabama Coach Nick Saban finished his obligatory press conference at just before 5 p.m. and walked into "The Zone" at Bryant Denny Stadium to the thunderous whoops and applause of the Red Elephant Club members assembled, he had a grin. The look on his face was that of a guy who had just run a punt back for the winning score in the Super Bowl, got kissed by the prettiest cheerleader, and now was coming to the bench to be mauled by his teammates. 

He had just finished his second top recruiting class in a row, reeling in more top talent and leaving in his wake a trail of coaches left pulling their hair out and wondering, "How does he keep doing this?" 

This story originally appeared at BleacherReport.com 

He walked to the podium acknowledging the accolades with a walk and swagger that reminded me of John Wayne after leaving the bar and beating up the bad guys. 

Today, at least, he was John Wayne, the 500-pound gorilla in the room, and Moses parting the other coaches to bring the top recruits to this, our promised land. Everyone in the room knew that to be true, and on Signing Day, at least for a while, Nick knew it, too. And it showed. 

But signing talent alone doesn't add up victories in the win column, and Saban brought that up in his usual coach-speak. But the grin kept giving away that this was a man pleased with himself, his staff, his school, and his fans. Today, all the planets were aligned in Saban's world, and if for once he let it show, so be it. 

Though any coach's comments made at a Red Elephant meeting are confidential, I can give you insight on why Nick was so happy, why Bama fans should be happy, and just what this class brings to the Crimson Tide. 

Depth on the offensive line 

By signing seven offensive linemen, the Tide will have depth on the offensive line for the first time in many years, even going back to the Shula days. And it's more than depth, it's quality depth. Each recruit can and will compete for starting jobs during their next four years. Nick said he'd never been anywhere that is going to have the quality and depth that our offensive line is going to have, and that is saying a lot. 

Five-star lineman and maybe the top high school lineman in America, DJ Fluker, may come in and start for four years at left tackle. He's just that good. 

Four-star players Brandon Moore and James Carpenter could also be counted on soon, as well as three star players Kellen Williams, Chance Warmack, Anthony Steen, and Darius McKeller. 

Continuing depth in running backs 

Everyone was counting on the No. 1 high school running back in America, Trent Richardson coming to Alabama, and we all knew the impact he could have right away. But adding the No. 6 running back Eddie Lacy and his 4.4 40 speed means that we have depth there for years to come. 

And Mike Marrow and his big 240 pounds could be the fullback to carry us for years. 

Even our most hated opponents would have to acknowledge that Alabama now has the most talented backfield in the SEC, and perhaps one of the best in the nation. 

More receivers? You bet! 

The addition of Kevin Norwood, Kendall Kelly, Michael Bowman, and Kenny Bell, all four-star receivers who could play this year makes 11 scholarship receivers for Alabama! You want depth at a position, and this is it. 

Quality depth on the defensive front seven and a pair of robbers 

With three quality defensive linemen such as four-star Darrington Sentimore and Quentin Dial and three-star lineman Chris Bonds, we add youngsters who could play significant roles as early as next season and provide some depth for this season as well. 

Three big, fast, and ready prospects head to Tuscaloosa to vie for defensive end spots. Four-star prospects William Ming and Ed Stinson, along with three-star Anthony Orr, may finally bring some much-needed sack numbers to the defense. 

And at linebacker, boy did we pick up some doozies. Five-star Nico Johnson is truly one of the nation's best, and four-star Tana Patrick is not too far behind in talent. Add this to a couple of great three-star prospects, Jonathan Atchison and Petey Smith, and you have quality depth you can count on. 

Though Nick did laughingly remind us that the best puppies don't always make the best hunting dogs, these gifted, large, and fast hunters leave little doubt as to what they can accomplish with a little time and training. 

Two good robbers were also brought in for good measure. If there was any area that left Nick wanting more it was here. But he did get two of the best in five-star Dre Kirkpatrick, one of the best in the nation, and four-star Rod Woodson, maybe the best cornerback from Mississippi. 

This means that Alabama, who finished third in the nation in total defense, will actually improve this year and for many more to come. If that sentence alone doesn't send a chill through the football world, I don't know what will. 

And a partridge in a pear tree 

The Tide signed just one QB this year, which is something that's odd for most teams. So for anybody out there that thinks Alabama is doomed because John Parker Wilson graduated, take heed the next sentence. Nick Saban said we didn't need to sign more because we had great quarterbacks in the pipeline and he couldn't find anyone he liked better than A.J. McCarron out of Mobile. 

"If there was no one out there any better than the one we already signed, why keep looking?" Nick asked. That shows the faith that Saban has in both McCarron and the QBs already at Alabama with years remaining on their scholarships. 

In a nutshell 

I asked a fellow from a recruiting service how Alabama wound up with a No. 1 class again when according to "stars" and "statistics" it was a virtual dead heat with LSU. His response was that these players would make an impact the earliest. Also, Alabama added a walk-on field goal kicker that would have been at least a three-to-four-star prospect. Though walk-ons are not added in the final tally, everyone was aware of him and the impact he too could make on the team. 

The tremendous talent brought in by Saban this year, as well as last, invokes the old football euphemism that this team is not rebuilding, but reloading. And if that doesn't give Nick Saban the chance to sport a well deserved grin, what does?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, Baby!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 13, 2009)

I like what I am hearing and reading. I think that we have alot to look forward to in the upcoming years as long as he sticks around (just wanted to get that in before a corndog says something). However, in one of my previous post, I said that I believe that he is happy at Bama and is building one of the top programs in the nation. I see him staying a while contrary to what some of the Saban & Bama haters might think.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> If that is the case, he should get one of those big parking spots up front.
> 
> I have felt like I needed one when it was time to leave wild wings before.



Tell me about it.  Have the wing buffet with a couple few beers.  Man I thought I was gonna have to be carried out of the one in Athens more than once.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I like what I am hearing and reading. I think that we have alot to look forward to in the upcoming years as long as he sticks around (just wanted to get that in before a corndog says something). However, in one of my previous post, I said that I believe that he is happy at Bama and is building one of the top programs in the nation. I see him staying a while contrary to what some of the Saban & Bama haters might think.



I hope Saban hangs around for a while as well. I also believe he is really enjoying being back at a big time college football program where he has full reign. I am pumped about next year already and we are still 6 months away from our first snap.


RTR!


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

This guy possibly a future stud. Bama should have the inside track on him since his brother signed with BAMA this year and the Birmingham area usually feeds into T-Town.

Wilson Love holds five offers  

  By Andrew Bone 
Asst. Regional Manager
Date: Feb 13, 2009

Wilson Love, defensive end/tight end from Mountain Brook, Ala., holds several scholarship offers from across the country. Love is the younger brother of former five-star offensive tackle Tyler Love who signed with Alabama in 2008.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 14, 2009)

Ya'll must be reading them recruiting mags. and seeing nothing but stars.They're about as reliable as preseason polls. Knowshon was a three star recruit.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

They don't have anything else to brag about except dreaming about signing the next great recruit like Jimmy Johns.

"Johns is the 10th Alabama football player arrested within the last year. "- ESPN June 24, 2008


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> They don't have anything else to brag about except dreaming about signing the next great recruit like Jimmy Johns.
> 
> "Johns is the 10th Alabama football player arrested within the last year. "- ESPN June 24, 2008



Perrileoux was Johns best customer

Have a corndog and a smile


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Perrileoux was Johns best customer
> 
> Have a corndog and a smile



Get your facts straight.  Miles released him because he couldn't follow team rules, not because he was some thug drug dealer. Perrilloux was a slacker, not a coke head.
Guess that's why he ultimately chose a school in Bama so he could overachieve in a land of underachievers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Get your facts straight. Miles released him because he couldn't follow team rules, not because he was some thug drug dealer. Perrilloux was a slacker, not a coke head.
> Guess that's why he ultimately chose a school in Bama so he could overachieve in a land of underachievers.


 

Actually, I heard he didn't want to be stuck on a rooftop the next time the tide rolled into town...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Actually, I heard he didn't want to be stuck on a rooftop the next time the tide rolled into town...



:


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, we ended up with alot of the rooftoppers after hurricane katrina. Made our property values go down. To many I think they looked at it as a free chance to get out and never had any intentions of returning to Lousyana or loserana.


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Unfortunately, we ended up with alot of the rooftoppers after hurricane katrina. Made our property values go down. To many I think they looked at it as a free chance to get out and never had any intentions of returning to Lousyana or loserana.



Don't feel alone. We had some blow in up here after the hurricane with their hands out and we messed up and fed them and now they won't leave I think we have one posting on here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Don't feel alone. We had some blow in up here after the hurricane with their hands out and we messed up and fed them and now they won't leave I think we have one posting on here.


 
I unloaded quite a few plane loads of the Katrina and Rita "refugees" at Dobbins and I can assure you, "He" is not one of them.


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I unloaded quite a few plane loads of the Katrina and Rita "refugees" at Dobbins and I can assure you, "He" is not one of them.



Who?

I was not singling anyone out. i am saying odds are we have one on here


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Who?
> 
> I was not singling anyone out. i am saying odds are we have one on here



We call that "crawfishing" where I come from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> We call that "crawfishing" where I come from.


 
Mudbugs, mmmmmmmm


----------

